# My 1hr+ video review of Ruroc RG-1



## slyder

I won't bash and preface this by I just blasted through several of the vids. 

You should have shown it on your head, the fitment and use while you were wearing it. 
I only fast forwarded through it so I can't say if you commented on the cons. did you? 

Oh well I'm done time to get off the puter....


----------



## d.v.

slyder said:


> I won't bash and preface this by I just blasted through several of the vids.
> 
> You should have shown it on your head, the fitment and use while you were wearing it.
> I only fast forwarded through it so I can't say if you commented on the cons. did you?
> 
> Oh well I'm done time to get off the puter....


you need to watch the entire thing. i touch base on *everything*. if you truly are considering buying this helmet, WATCH THE WHOLE THING as i actually do put it on.

if you just want to watch videos of it in action, just go search youtube. my video is not about showing it in action, it's about *REVIEWING* it and showing the ins and outs of the helmet itself and not the helmet in action.

this video is to help prospective buyers, nothing more. anyone who wants to buy this helmet has to buy it blind, especially us peeps in the USA.


----------



## Kevin137

Over an hour of video to review a helmet, that has 1 feature more than most others...???

No thanks...!!!


----------



## slyder

ya its all good. Not really interested in this product I just wanted to see what a 1hr review was about without watching an hour of video

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## d.v.

slyder said:


> ya its all good. Not really interested in this product I just wanted to see what a 1hr review was about without watching an hour of video
> 
> Thanks for sharing...


no pun taken.


----------



## Deacon

No and no.


----------



## f00bar

Pretty sure there are meds for stuff like this.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

An hour? A whole mo-foing hour on one helmet? 

Gooood lord

No offense intended but i think that being strapped to a chair and forced to watch that even once would be a very effective torture method... :crazy2:


----------



## LuckyRVA

You should really edit this video and condense it down to a few minutes at the most. No-one wants to watch an hour long video on a damn helmet.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420




----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'm not even going to waste my time watching it. An hour for a fucking helmet? Who the fuck do you think you are?


----------



## f00bar

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm not even going to waste my time watching it. An hour for a fucking helmet? Who the fuck do you think you are?


----------



## Decade190

d.v. said:


> you need to watch the entire thing. i touch base on *everything*. if you truly are considering buying this helmet, WATCH THE WHOLE THING as i actually do put it on.
> 
> if you just want to watch videos of it in action, just go search youtube. my video is not about showing it in action, it's about *REVIEWING* it and showing the ins and outs of the helmet itself and not the helmet in action.
> 
> this video is to help prospective buyers, nothing more. anyone who wants to buy this helmet has to buy it blind, especially us peeps in the USA.


Hey man. I kind of feel bad for you as everyone's going to rip into your for the length (which is far too long to be fair). Length aside, if anyone is thinking of getting the helmet then i'm sure the video would be really useful and very detailed. 
An hour is madness tho...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Props on the Dark Helmet reference.



Decade190 said:


> Hey man. I kind of feel bad for you as everyone's going to rip into your for the length (which is far too long to be fair). Length aside, if anyone is thinking of getting the helmet then i'm sure the video would be really useful and very detailed.
> An hour is madness tho...


If anyone is seriously thinking of getting this they should be punched in the face. The design impacts field of vision drastically. These were designed for F1 where you're going 100 plus mph around a track staring forward, snowboarding is not that. The fact Ruroc thought they could cross it over was just fucking stupid. About as stupid as a fucking hour long video reviewing this. 

To the OP the attention span of the average video viewer on Youtube is less than 3 minutes. Might want to try and cut a highlight video now chief.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

BurtonAvenger said:


> Props on the Dark Helmet reference.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is seriously thinking of getting this they should be punched in the face. The design impacts field of vision drastically. These were designed for F1 where you're going 100 plus mph around a track staring forward, snowboarding is not that. The fact Ruroc thought they could cross it over was just fucking stupid. About as stupid as a fucking hour long video reviewing this.
> 
> To the OP the attention span of the average video viewer on Youtube is less than 3 minutes. Might want to try and cut a highlight video now chief.


100% agreed. The brief 10-seconds of the video I saw of the guy did made me feel bad though as he's a skittish little fellow.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Did he look like this guy?????


----------



## DevilWithin

BurtonAvenger said:


> To the OP the attention span of the average video viewer on Youtube is less than 3 minutes. Might want to try and cut a highlight video now chief.


Here's a 3 minute highlight video for him:


----------



## Casper

I bought one last year or the year before, I don't remember.

I will ride while it's snowing but I hadn't found a good method to keep the snow out of my face. Cloth face covers just get all moisture saturated around the mouth.

Pros- does give wind and snow protection. 

Neutral info- Visibility wasn't really sacrificed.

Cons- too heavy and too bulky big. kept getting goggle fog. lower face shield needs to be much easier to snap in place and take off with helmet on. 


It didn't take long before got rid of it.

I eventually found some misc pieces and made my own gig that works great and much cheaper! 

1) safety goggles that have detachable lower face shield- remove and use lower portion. (about $20)
2) find some snowboard / ski goggles that have good close fit against the lower shield. (experiment so I got some lower end on sale, about $50)
3) I used plumbers goop and glued them together.

I like the Ruroc concept but they need to make A LOT of improvements IMO.


----------



## Deacon

Jesus Christ, getting snow on your face is the goddam goal! :RantExplode:


----------



## d.v.

haha, sorry guys, didn't mean to get all your panties in a bunch (no pun intended here, just kidding around)... yea, i now it's long but i figure if you gonna drop $300 on it, might as well get the whole story behind this.

yes, i should edit it and condense it, and maybe i will eventually.

i bought it for the face mask cause i snowboard and ski downhill a lot (40-45mph+) so the faster you go, the faster your face freezes, plus i think it looks cool (my opinion).


----------



## cookiedog

the fuck 1hr to review a helmet!! 
You are the most boring man in the world.


----------



## Casper

Deacon said:


> Jesus Christ, getting snow on your face is the goddam goal! :RantExplode:


Haha, what ever!

When I'm riding the in the storms with my face mask, everyone I see is miserable with their arm over their face or holding the sides of their hood over their face and their head bent down for protection, and griping about it in the lift line.

Meanwhile I've got my funny looking facemask, having a good time and not getting beat down by the elements.


----------



## Deacon

I got a facemask too. It's called a beard. You guys all stay home if it drops below freezing??


----------



## d.v.

Deacon said:


> I got a facemask too. It's called a beard. You guys all stay home if it drops below freezing??


not usually, but last year my local ski hill was open when it was -30. i went up, came down, the wind said "hello", i went home. the luxuries of a season pass.


----------



## snowklinger

i love it when a plan comes together....


----------



## Tatanka Head

DevilWithin said:


> Here's a 3 minute highlight video for him:


I only watch this channel in hopes that shit like this comes on.


----------



## chomps1211

Tatanka Head said:


> I only watch this channel in hopes that shit like this comes on.


…Da-fuq?????? :blink:


----------



## Tatanka Head

chomps1211 said:


> …Da-fuq?????? :blink:


Arte doesn't always show Euro kink ballet, but when it does.... I reach for the beach towel.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Deacon said:


> I got a facemask too. It's called a beard. You guys all stay home if it drops below freezing??


That's it. 










It's -20 in this photo. No need for a face mask or full face helmet. Rode all day.


----------



## cav0011

That video is the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen, its almost as insane as that Euro Kink Ballet shit.


----------



## f00bar

chomps1211 said:


> …Da-fuq?????? :blink:


That's the PT for a spine fusion. They didn't mention it before the surgery?:yahoo:


----------



## DevilWithin

Haha...good one f00bar!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

d.v. said:


> haha, sorry guys, didn't mean to get all your panties in a bunch (no pun intended here, just kidding around)... yea, i now it's long but i figure if you gonna drop $300 on it, might as well get the whole story behind this.
> 
> yes, i should edit it and condense it, and maybe i will eventually.
> 
> i bought it for the face mask cause i snowboard and ski downhill a lot (40-45mph+) so the faster you go, the faster your face freezes, plus i think it looks cool (my opinion).


You are a pussy. That's it plain and simple. Sack up and take it like a man. Also how the fuck do you find an hour of time to talk about this stupid fucking thing?


----------



## cav0011

The only reason anyone buys one of these is that they think it looks cool


----------



## slyder

cav0011 said:


> The only reason anyone buys one of these is that they think it looks cool


Isn't this what we've always been told about snowboaring. 
DO your own thing, wear what ya want, don't be a sheep and follow the crowd of posers and snowboarders don't judge others....

So if someone likes this isn't it supposed to be cool with the rest of the snowboarding community


----------



## Bones

d.v. said:


> not usually, but last year my local ski hill was open when it was -30. i went up, came down, the wind said "hello", i went home. the luxuries of a season pass.


Do that around here and you won't ride much in a season


----------



## slyder

Bones said:


> d.v.; said:
> 
> 
> 
> not usually, but last year my local ski hill was open when it was -30. i went up, came down, the wind said "hello", i went home. the luxuries of a season pass.
> Do that around here and you won't ride much in a season
> 
> 
> 
> Do that around here and you won't ride much in a season
Click to expand...

We have had some very cold days last season too. -10F was not to cold for us to have a great day on the slopes. Keeps away the crowds as well :wavetowel2:

Didn't need a full face motorcycle helmet to enjoy it either


----------



## cav0011

slyder said:


> Isn't this what we've always been told about snowboaring.
> DO your own thing, wear what ya want, don't be a sheep and follow the crowd of posers and snowboarders don't judge others....
> 
> So if someone likes this isn't it supposed to be cool with the rest of the snowboarding community


I am fine with them wearing it. My point was all the preamble in his post is nonsense. The number one reason anyone buys one of those helmets is the look. That's okay, i could care less. An hour long review is bizarre on a level that I cant begin to comprehend though.


----------



## slyder

cav0011 said:


> I am fine with them wearing it. My point was all the preamble in his post is nonsense. The number one reason anyone buys one of those helmets is the look. That's okay, i could care less. An hour long review is bizarre on a level that I cant begin to comprehend though.


true true I just had a nice streak when I posted the first time. NO way in HELL I was watching an hour of video on something like BA said you can do in 2 minutes or under. 
But hell we don't need to tear everyone a new A'hole on their 1st posts as dumb as they can be


----------



## Manicmouse

Hey OP:

Pun | Define Pun at Dictionary.com

:RantExplode:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

No we do. Survival of the fittest. This is the fucking jungle!


----------



## slyder

I'm trying to think back to some of my very 1st posts and wonder if I was this clueless as well .... doesn't matter I'm not now

even if I was, as BA says "survival of the fittest" and I survived !!


----------



## jtg

If anyone is thinking of $300 on this, or $1 on this, they should just kill themselves. You look like an idiot with this on your head, and you're doing it because you think you look cool.


----------

